# Statins(meds)



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all,I look here every day but don't post much but I have a question I hope some one may be able to help with.Me and my wife have been planning to come to Cyprus this spring for a year initially to see how it goes.I am 63 years old and my wife is 60 and I have to take Lipitor atorvastatin 40mg every day,I asked my GP in UK how many months supply he would give me and he said he could give me 3 months worth and after that I would have to sort the remaing 9 months out in Cyprus.I thought well ok then I will have to buy them for 9 months,I aske my step daughter (she is GC and lived in Cyprus almost all of her life) to find out if I can buy these meds over the counter and how much,she phoned me today and said I can buy them easy enough but they will cost €64.00 per month,Just when I thought I had all my bases covered I now find I have to factor in a further €64.00 a month.I think I may be boring you all now so if any kind person on here can offer me some advice regarding this I would be so gratefull.What do expats do if they are on 3 or 4 meds a month? Thank you in advance.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

This is something I to need to find out. Nothing serious just need 6 type 2 diabetes meds. per month.

How will I go about getting a monthly prescription in Cyprus and at what cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Half Full said:


> Hi all,I look here every day but don't post much but I have a question I hope some one may be able to help with.Me and my wife have been planning to come to Cyprus this spring for a year initially to see how it goes.I am 63 years old and my wife is 60 and I have to take Lipitor atorvastatin 40mg every day,I asked my GP in UK how many months supply he would give me and he said he could give me 3 months worth and after that I would have to sort the remaing 9 months out in Cyprus.I thought well ok then I will have to buy them for 9 months,I aske my step daughter (she is GC and lived in Cyprus almost all of her life) to find out if I can buy these meds over the counter and how much,she phoned me today and said I can buy them easy enough but they will cost €64.00 per month,Just when I thought I had all my bases covered I now find I have to factor in a further €64.00 a month.I think I may be boring you all now so if any kind person on here can offer me some advice regarding this I would be so gratefull.What do expats do if they are on 3 or 4 meds a month? Thank you in advance.


I am taking Lipidil which is very similar. I can buy it over the counter and it costs 13.38 per month.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Once one of you is on a state retirement pension you are both entitled to use the general hospital.
You then go to a gp at the hospital, get a prescription which you then get at the hosptial pharmacy for free. You just pay 2 euros for each visit.
You may fidn that the specific meds you are on are not available here but you will be prescribed an alternative.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your very informative replies.I think it's best to just see how we go for the year and if we decide to make it a permanent move then all will be much more straight forward as my wife is 60 years old, and we will apply for residency and the problem will solve itself.Thanks agaian all,great forum and great people


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Once one of you is on a state retirement pension you are both entitled to use the general hospital.
> You then go to a gp at the hospital, get a prescription which you then get at the hosptial pharmacy for free. You just pay 2 euros for each visit.
> You may fidn that the specific meds you are on are not available here but you will be prescribed an alternative.


Sorry Veronica,I should have asked in my last post,what you say only applies if we are residents yes? and not as a yearly visitor.Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Half Full said:


> Sorry Veronica,I should have asked in my last post,what you say only applies if we are residents yes? and not as a yearly visitor.Thanks


As you are coming for a year why not just register as residents? Say you are retiring here. No one will stop you leaving at the end of the year. 
Then if after a year you decide to make the move permanent you are already residents.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Good idea, then that problem is out of the way. You haver to do it within four months of arrival though.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

what a great bunch you all are,thank you so much for your info:clap2:


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

I have still got 5 years to retirement age, so will need to work something out until then. Any idea's?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dave&carrie said:


> I have still got 5 years to retirement age, so will need to work something out until then. Any idea's?


Is your other half retirement age?


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Is your other half retirement age?


No veronica, she is younger. We will be resident and I will be retired but she may work, although she will not need to.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dave&carrie said:


> No veronica, she is younger. We will be resident and I will be retired but she may work, although she will not need to.


If she works and pays social insurance that will entitle her to use the hospital and you will be classed as her dependant and therefore also be entitled to use the hospital.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If she works and pays social insurance that will entitle her to use the hospital and you will be classed as her dependant and therefore also be entitled to use the hospital.


Thanks for the information.

If she decides not to work or for the period before she works and therefore pays national insurance, what then would be the system and if known the costs involved?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dave&carrie said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> If she decides not to work or for the period before she works and therefore pays national insurance, what then would be the system and if known the costs involved?


To start with you need to get an EHIc. That will cover you as temporary residents until you can get soemthing more permanent sorted


----------

